# Eco Touch Quick Wax



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Eco Touch Quick Wax

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
You asked for it.

And we listened. You wanted a spray wax to protect your car's finish and you asked us to make it easy. Quick Wax offers simple spray-wipe-and buff application for the person who doesn't have hours to spend waxing their vehicle. We added carnauba wax to ensure serious protection and a glossy finish. So go ahead, lavish a little extra love on your pride and joy.

Features & Benefits:
• promotes deep shine and beading
• can be used as a final detail spray car wax
• leaves a brilliant natural shine
• fortified with carnauba wax
• streak-free finish

Directions:
1. Shake bottle well.
2. Spray onto a cool car surface.
3. Quickly spread product with a microfiber towel.
4. Turn to a dry section of towel and buff dry.

All ingredients:
Filtered water, carnauba wax emulsion (for protection), polymer emulsion (for shine: dimethicone), beeswax emulsion (for shine), preservative (less than .05%).

Packaging:
Bottle from #2 polyethylene. Sprayer from blend of polyethylene/polypropylene. Both are 100% recyclable.

*

WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?
My Seat Leon

WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?

First off I should say how I've been using this, I've been using it both as a standalone product and on top of collinite on various cars. It's easy to use, I use 2 Ecotouch MF's, one to spread and one from final buff - spraying directly on to the panel.

The product itself is easy to use, it's point and shoot. It works great after Ecotouch's waterless wash solution to bring back that fresh shine.

The product spreads well and buffs with absolutely ease. I should add here that I really like the Ecotouch MF's too, they feel just right for the job.

Once buffed off it gave a nice wet like shine. It's the sort of shine that comes from polymer type products which really suits this silver.

Afters:









PROS
- Easy to use
- Quick to Use
- Deep Shine
- Good durability for a quick wax

CONS
Didn't really feel there was any, if anything I'd say make sure and apply thin layers, where it is over-applied and not dried it can be tricky on buffing.

Thanks to Eco Touch for supplying the product.*


----------

